

Tales of Republicans, Bonobos and Adultery  - fleaflicker
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/03/opinion/03fri4.html

======
russell
"Sex between nonmarried straights was considered morally acceptable by 57
percent of those polled."

Or 43% say it is immoral. Since other studies have shown that 95% of people
have premarital sex [citation needed], I would say we have more hypocrites
than Republicans.

